
Wiping the datacenters every night - jloveless
https://blog.edgemesh.com/edgemeshs-clean-slate-protocol-782fa00eb3c6
======
jloveless
This is from our (Edgemesh.com) blog about our use of Docker and how we wipe
and reload every datacenter each and every night. Happy to answer any
questions!

